# milbro pro slingshots the good the bad and the ugly!



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

​
*how have your experiences with the milbro pro slinghshot been*

verry good1548.39%good619.35%ok516.13%bad516.13%


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey guys ,

once again im collecting data on a slingshot brand by asking people about their experiences with them such as i did with the Barnetts

which by the way is still on going so don't to forget to visit that in the hunting section . so like before if you have a story about milbro pro slingshots post it here don't forget to vote

thanks :king:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nothing but good to say, Pete's a great guy and his products are nothing but guality. I have 5 now and wouldnt trade them for anything.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

i don't know ive got a pretty nice sandwich here you sure you wouldn't trade but on a more serious note thanks for the post i really appreatit it whwn pepole take the time to reply BTW what models do you have and for what do you primarily use them for

thanks :king:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

BTW thank everyone who has taken the time to read this thread ive have been pleasantly surprised by the helpfulness of members of this forum

thanks :king:


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmmm, what kind of sandwitch?
Pocket poacher II, Chilbro, Chilbro prototype, 1950 Milbro, Hunter Jr.
Brass. Steel. Aluminum. Brass. Aluminum.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

nice choices!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You have been asking about every slingshot model known to man, you live in a place that has some of the finest catapult shooters and hunters on the planet. Why don't you see what they shoot and base your opinion off of that. A slingshot is a forked stick with rubberbands on it and no matter which one you choose it will not make you a good shot or a good hunter, you are seriously over complicating things. A simple forked stick is a great hunting tool if you can hit what your shooting at, and that comes down to practice not the magic frame that you seem to be looking for.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Pete is a great guy and sells great quality slingshots.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This post should be called the Good. There is nothing bad or ugly about anything Pete sells at Milbro Pro Shot . Everything is top quality I have a few of his shooters. And Pete is great to work with.????


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello there...

I saw you posted a similar thread on my slingshots... I don't usually comment on threads like that, instead preferring others to speak their minds without a feeling of being swayed... and of course I choose to let the slingshots themselves be their own advocates as well.

Now, on this thread you're asking about Milbro ProShot.... let me just give you my personal experience with them.... their quality and attention to detail is literally second to none.

There are more than a few out the slingshot world that try to copy the designs offered by Milbro... but none, and I repeat NONE give the attention to your finished product that Milbro does. Yes you can buy cheap "clones"... but if you want the best, then look no further.

Check out the following video to get an idea of what it takes to produce slingshots of the quality Milbro produces:


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hey august i don't no what your taking about ''the finest slingshot shooters in the world'' quit honestly i never seen someone shoot a slingshot in my life and since ive all ready decided to go with a milbro this isn't about choosing a brand for myself any more im just curios about other peoples opinions and experiences with certain brands

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You are from the UK correct?


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

ireland

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

pardon whats''pm sent''


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You poorly designed your poll, sir. You left out "totally awesome" as a choice. -_- ... which would have been mine if available.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

pm = personal message. check your mailbox.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks mate remember for next time 

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and I should have said earlier that Pete makes an awesome frame that will serve you very well. You may want to also budget in the tools to make your own bandsets and some band material Theraband or the like, because with the new toy your probably gonna go through some bands.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

remember if your to busy to post please vote in the poll

thanks :king:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

As someone posted before, your choice should not be based on other people"s choices but your own..otherwise you will just be a sheep following a leader.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I own two slingshots from Milbro and I have to say I was very disappointed with both.

I have a ZDP Scallops in brass as well as a Bill Hays BB shooter made by Milbro.

Both of these slingshots suffered a very similar defect. Finish quality.

The first frame, the scallops had not been polished inside the 'pinkie hole', leaving some very sharp edges that cut your finger after a few shots. The inside of this hole had not been finished or polished at all.

The BB shooter had pretty much the same issue with the pinky hole as well as this issue extending to the tube holes in the forks. I banded it up as soon as I got it and after a dozen or so shots the bands snapped. I didn't think too much of it as sometimes this happens. A new set of 2040 tubes and away we go again. Well this set of bands snapped in the same place after about 20 shots. On further inspection, the inside of the holes again had not been finished and the sharp edges from drilling were cutting the bands. In addition to this the inside of the pinky hole was not finished either. While not as sharp as the inside of the scallops, it did cause the paint to chip away in a very short period of time exposing the metal underneath, ruining the overall finish of the slingshot.

This biggest disappointment came when contacting the vendor with a description of the issues and the only reply I got was a "Oh, thanks for letting me know".

I have since sanded and polished both frames to a decent finish but would NEVER consider making another purchase from said vendor.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You make such beautiful slingshots yourself, what got into your creative head to buy. Slingshot? Just to say you own on!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Excuse typos, iPad mini is not the best for typing.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I own two slingshots from Milbro and I have to say I was very disappointed with both.
> 
> I have a ZDP Scallops in brass as well as a Bill Hays BB shooter made by Milbro.
> 
> ...


Hi Hrawk do you have a link were you can show my reply to you, I would just like to see the date to see if it run with a few thing that have happened over here in the last 12 months.

not that this would change things for you at all I'm sure, I am very sorry you fell this way about my company if there is anything I can do to address your dislike for me and my company then please say so.We must be doing something correct how ever over here in the UK and world wide as sale,s keep on growing from month to month. I don't look to make an excuse for your bad experience but would welcome the opportunities to try help you get over it ,I really do hope that your sales are going well and that your catapult sale continue to grow all the very best Peter


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Funny, I bought 2 Milbro of the same model, same order, only 1 in aluminum and 1 in brass. The higher buck brass slingshot was not finished quite as well as the aluminum slingshot. That being said... Both are wonderful, can't complain about anything. Jewels. Keepers for sure!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a Bill Hayes Target Classic in aluminum 2 large Target Masters and 1 small Target Master all flawless.????


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

MAV said:


> Funny, I bought 2 Milbro of the same model, same order, only 1 in aluminum and 1 in brass. The higher buck brass slingshot was not finished quite as well as the aluminum slingshot. That being said... Both are wonderful, can't complain about anything. Jewels. Keepers for sure!


Going back some few year now when Dan ZDP was a very active member of the SSF he went to grate length to explain the reasons why the Scallops Slingshot had part that were for want of a better words not finished to the same standard as the main frame, I can not remember the exact words but this is the jist of it with the scallops having very sharp lines and hard to finish areas such as down the centre of the fork in the V area at the bottom and also in the pair shape pinkie hole at the top of the shape both are very thigh angles and do no lend them self to buffing finishing. Just my two bob I would find it very hard to understand us/me sending out a fork were some one could cut them self on it?


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

dont forget to vote and post

thanks :king:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dang magpies said:


> dont forget to vote and post
> 
> thanks :king:





MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> MAV said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I bought 2 Milbro of the same model, same order, only 1 in aluminum and 1 in brass. The higher buck brass slingshot was not finished quite as well as the aluminum slingshot. That being said... Both are wonderful, can't complain about anything. Jewels. Keepers for sure!
> ...


This must be true. It so happens that I have the second prototype of that slingshot made by Dan himself. It was cast in resin, but the "pinky hole" -- which doesn't have to be used, btw -- is sharp on his, too. This fork is well finished, but the edges of the cutouts are sharp, uncomfortably so. I think his intention is to keep these intricate cutouts crisp? ... Anyway, I have around five of Milbro's forks and they are all perfect.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

You know I real think that Post like this that contain a Poll, People should not be allowed to take part in the pole unless you levee a comment about your vote? what do other members think at least HARWK had the sprit of his conviction to state why he voted like he has? what do you all think just to easy to x a box


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I had one of the originals when I was a kid back in the 60s. Other than it getting me into trouble, I don't remember much about it.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't actually have a milbro pro shot, but I did discuss with Pete getting a custom casting of my favourite slingshot (with the designers permission) and he was very friendly and helpful. Unfortunately I've had some financial trouble and didn't manage to buy one. But it's definitely on my must buy list when I've got some money, as well as one of their new designs.


----------



## Ligur (Jul 3, 2013)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> You know I real think that Post like this that contain a Poll, People should not be allowed to take part in the pole unless you levee a comment about your vote? what do other members think at least HARWK had the sprit of his conviction to state why he voted like he has? what do you all think just to easy to x a box


I totally agree, negative votes deserve an explanation.
I voted negative. The vote is not due to the quality of the slingshot, which, I am convinced they are top quality. The vote is due to the treatment received. Let me explain:

Before making the payment, everything was correct, he attended properly and facilitated me most of the information I requested. He assured that the product was in stock and would send the article the first days of the week.
I performed the payment the next day (Saturday 6 July) and after several messages I sent to Peter (by slingshotforum and personal mail), to verify that the payment was received and that everything was correct, I have received no response. 
Shipments from England to Spain, take a maximum time of 7 days. The product should already have arrived, but it is not. Since I made the payment I have not received any kind of information from Peter. Nothing at all. I am totally ignored.
THE DEAL IS UNACCEPTABLE.

Finally, I just want to report that I no longer want the product, and I demand a refund. REPEAT, I NOT ANYMORE WANT THE PRODUCT. If money is not returned in good faith, by Paypal, I myself will demand the return of my money to the bank.

I hope that the reasons for my negative vote, has become clear.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

Ligur said:


> MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:
> 
> 
> > You know I real think that Post like this that contain a Poll, People should not be allowed to take part in the pole unless you levee a comment about your vote? what do other members think at least HARWK had the sprit of his conviction to state why he voted like he has? what do you all think just to easy to x a box
> ...


ma that sucks i hope my topic will help you sort out the problem it it worked for hrawk


----------



## Ligur (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope so too, thanks Dang. It's a shame being new to the forum, and start this way. issedoff:


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Ligur said:


> I hope so too, thanks Dang. It's a shame being new to the forum, and start this way. issedoff:


hi please pm me you full name and address the item was to be sent to if its the one I think it has been sent and I can give you a tracking number for it?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> Ligur said:
> 
> 
> > I hope so too, thanks Dang. It's a shame being new to the forum, and start this way. issedoff:
> ...


Are you Jon Garate varrieta? please send pm I will send you a tracking number


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:
> 
> 
> > Ligur said:
> ...


just had a good look at this you sent your order on6/7/13 (sat) at10/27 I sent out by recorded delivery 12/7/[email protected] 5 working day from you order received ? to dispatch


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:
> 
> 
> > MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:
> ...


----------



## Ligur (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, I am, and I assure you that you put me into a compromise, the slingshot is for a friend who gave me the money and he think that I'm cheating him.

Please, if you have not made the shipment, I prefer not to. I finished a little burnt.
If that has already been done ... agree.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Ligur have you taken time to look at what I have posted on here for you also sent you a pm with the full tracking number?
the item is in Barasas Spain and is being processed for delivery by the Spanish post service? take a good look at the PM I sent you then
I think an apology from you would not be unwarranted at all AGREE


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

MILBRO PRO SHOT UK said:


> Ligur have you taken time to look at what I have posted on here for you also sent you a pm with the full tracking number?
> the item is in Barasas Spain and is being processed for delivery by the Spanish post service? take a good look at the PM I sent you then
> I think an apology from you would not be unwarranted at all AGREE BTW this is recorded delivery which mean you will have to sign to say you have received it???


----------



## Ligur (Jul 3, 2013)

The anger is due to the failure to receive any type of information on your part after having tried to communicate with you. I had nothing to say to my friend. absolutely nothing. I was confident that the product was sent 8 or 9, because you assured me you send me the first days of the week because you had it in stock. It was sent on the 12th. This is the first news I have.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

5 working day from your order are you for real I have taken a look at our pm,s and you have not sent me anything about the delivery or am I missing something here
again have you taken time to look at the tracking number I can not be held responsible for the Spanish post or can I if you don't want it please send it back and on receipt here in the uk I will refund you BTW I don't go to the post office every day got order to make aswell as post


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Every slingshot I've ordered from Milbro Pro Shot was delivered quickly to Calif. USA. Pete was always a pleasure to work with. Would not hesitate to order again. Which I plan on doing.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've had stuff delivered from Spain and China both ordered the same day and the stuff from China showed up a week sooner go figure ?


----------



## Ligur (Jul 3, 2013)

I sent you two messages one by using the forum, was saying the following:
Hi Peter,

I have made the payment. If you require any more information or need some correction, please let me know.

Best regards, Jon

The other has sent him to [email protected], and said:
Hi Peter,
On Saturday I made payment for the slingshot, you received it? Is all right?

Best regards, Jon

It would have been a nice touch to have received any response before initiating this topic.

Still, do not want this to cause a bad relationship between you and me. Tomorrow I'll talk to my friend and i will ask her what think about it. In case of he not want it, i try to find another buyer. I would buy it myself, but this fucking country is experiencing a regrettable situation and I am fully affected.

Of all modes, I trust your word, and if the slingshot arrives on Friday (which would be correct) guess there will be no problem. And, if not, we will wait until Monday.
I hope this is all over in a friendly way, these you agree? I believe so, although I do not know you but sure you're a good guy. Thanks.

Best regards


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I voted very good and ill say why.

I too was a bit perturbed that i didnt get notified that my order had been recieved and also didnt get notified of shipping date or the tracking nbr. However upon enquiry i did get info. I find you have to use the PM system cause it appears Pete doesnt look at his company emails often which got me frustrated at the start. PM wise he's on it pretty quick.

So i got my Senior Hunter a few days ago. It must have got by quality control as it was sub par. It had similar problems as Hrawk had with holes for tubes very rough and other several other things not needed to know here. Employees can be either very good or very bad for a employers reputation. I know i had a company for many years.

I took it up with Pete by PM rather than publicly to give him a chance to correct the issue. And several PMs between us later he came up with a solution which i believe is way above what he needed to do to correct things. So much so i almost feel bad about taking him up on the offer but i did lol.

My opinion. This guy is one honourable gentleman. Given the chance this guy comes through with flying colours. And despite any problems i certainly would have no qualms about dealing with him again.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Just one point I would also like to ask As there ever been an other public flogging on the SSF that has been aloud to run this long :huh: LOL To be Perfect we try but to get there I fear never only a human bean

Peter


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

this was a general poll,i'm sure it was not dangs intent to provide a platform for public broadcasting of what should be handled between a customer and retailer, milbro is a old and respected business if contacted about any of these problems i,m sure they would bend over backwards to fix the problem to keep a customer coming back as a happy return purchaser,IMO this is unfair to milbro :twocents:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree with bigron above.

Hope my post #49 above put things straight. As i said in it. If you contact Pete by PM he will work something out with you. Better to do it off the forum or at least give the guy a shot before coming on here and wrecking a business reputation. Thats only fair.


----------



## Ligur (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello Peter, and other members of SSF.

I write this commentary, to explain, because I change the valuation of my vote and end this little debate positively.

Yesterday I received the slingshot I bought from Peter. (MILBRO PRO Slingshots).
As I guessed, is a wonderful slingshot, first quality. This, came perfectly packaged. The package includes a dual-band, of Theraband, and several targets of gift. Even also a certificate of authenticity, very professional.

It is evident that in this company take their work very seriously. This product was for a friend, and he feels very, very satisfied. I recommended this product to my friend, therefore I am also satisfied.

As I previously expressed, the major drawback of this seller, is their lack of communication, which conveys to the buyer forgotten or ignored. I know, nothing and nobody is perfect.

Still, anyone who buys a product from MILBRO PRO Slingshot, buy a PREMIUM PRODUCT. And I am convinced that will feel very happy with the purchase.
It is also fair to say, that before any mishap, Peter offers to repair the error in the best way with the best disposition.

I trust that this little mishap will make´s Peter more exquisite in their efforts (if that's possible) and this will be much beneficial to for the company.

For all these reasons, I just change my negative feedback, to positive vote. No doubt he deserves it.

Best regards


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Ligur said:


> Hello Peter, and other members of SSF.
> 
> I write this commentary, to explain, because I change the valuation of my vote and end this little debate positively.
> 
> ...


Just a little point on this post once we as vendors have sent an item by post over sea or main land the rest is really out of our control all we can do is trust is the relevant postal services to do there jobs and deliver the good

I sent an item to japan a few month back the item did not tern up so sorted the customer out and claim done guess what the item ternd up early this week? were do you go with that one 2 month late?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, guys, this has gone on long enough.


----------

